# Dizzy and Scoop are home!



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hello all

Dizzy and Scoop came home this morning   they are now asleep in their beds while i get some FF time and daddy does the dishes  

i'm knackered beyond belief after almost 2000 miles in the last 2 weeks, a review meeting this morning where dizzy's FC burst into tears - and a goodbye to Scoops FCs Birth children last night when i dropped him off  

now we're entering the mountain of paperwork that comes with applying for child benefit - sorting out adoption allowance - and transferring dizzy's disability benefits to our names  

a very tired very happy new mummy, ritz


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

What wonderful news Ritzi


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

I have been following your story and just wan to wish a huge congrats to both you and DH

Welcome home Dizzy and Scoop

Caz.s
xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Fantastic news that YOUR sons are now home with you both.....not so fantastic news about all the paperwork but it will be worth it!!!

Make the most of the time you have whilst they are down for sleeps, don't feel guilty if the house is a mess and you just sit down and have time for yourselves.....................your allowed to have some "me" time.

Keep us updated when and if you can...............we all love reading your news!

love
Andrea
x


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Aww how wonderful, congratulations to you, DH and your sons. 
Love 
Misty C
x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Yay, Ritzi

Have a wonderful new life with your new family - all the best and love and hugs to you and your DH, and CONGRATULATIONS.

VEC XXX


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

yay Ritzi

That is wonderful hun.

xx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Congratulations to you,


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

What wonderful news!  Massive congratulations! 

Marie xxxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

awww, brilliant news!!! so very very happy for you and your family. fantastic.

lots of love camly and dh x x x x


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Yipee .....

Fantastic news Ritzi!!! So pleased for you, your DH and of course Dizzy and Scoop!!! 
                       

Lots of love
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

I am so so happy for you!!!!

enjoy being a mummy!

Julia xx


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Ah Ritzi,

Great News! Lovely.

No more travelling now.

Enjoy.

lots of love, mavis x


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Yippppppeeeeeeee  
I love reading your news. Enjoy!
xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

a big congrates to you and dh on your family at last being with you both 

i know the long journey and heart aches youve been through as ive also been following you aswell.good to see youve finally achieved your dreams and now a family


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hurrah for good sleepers   both boys in bed fast asleep  

dh said earlier - oh thank goodness we can have a lie in in the morning (we don't have to get up for the drive) and i reminded him that scoop is frequently up at 6am  

boys SW is coming in the morning as its the only day she can do her visit this week  

we best go to bed now to catch up on some sleep  

thanks for all the support and congratulations!

ritz


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Fantastic news Ritzi and dh!!

I have also been following your updates on your lovely boys and very happy for you both

Welcome to the world of parenthood and all the joy it brings 

dawny

xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news they are home at last ritzi..well done on getting them tucked up tonight..i also say huraah for good sleepers, i thank our FC every night for getting ours into such fab night time routines 
never ceases to amaze me the amount of paperwork adoption generates..there'll be more to come I'm afraid..but big files is my advice!!
have a great first few days home
sure Rhian is smiling down on you all 

kj x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Ritzi - so lovely to hear that your boys are home with you and your DH. Enjoy family life and keep us updated  

CG xxxx


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

Its really real now isnt it!

Congrats darlin I am so happy for you both


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

FANTASTIC NEWS .....so pleased for you !

Love Hope XXX


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Fantastic news treasure your boys you have waited a long time for them.
Sarah


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh Ritz - I'm so very happy to read this brilliant news!! 

You're a mummy at last!  

Congratulations sweetheart, enjoy your 2 lovely little boys  

Maria x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Ritzi

Its great to read that Dizzy and Scoop are home and you first day and night went well.  Enjoy every minute and get some 'me' time when you can.

Definately big files needed!

Love
OT x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

great news ritzi! enjoy!

xruthie


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Ritzi

Congratulations on getting your boys home and enjoy your new family life it is fantastic.

Tracey x


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Yippeeee!!! Congratulations Ritzi & DH - wonderful news that Dizzy and Scoop are home!

Enjoyevery minute as a family! 
lots of love
S
xxxx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Congratulations Ritzi.  We have a very "clingy" fc as well    All is sounding fantastic    Enjoy this special time, in between being exhausted


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Brilliant news Ritzi, congratulations, enjoy your days ahead with your new family.   

Cindy


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS Ritzi & DH on your 2 boys!
Here's to many many happy years together as a family
XXXXXXX


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

congratulations hun, i'm so happy for you all  

pam xx


----------



## deelee1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Ritzi

Just felt this overwhelming need to say congratulations to you and your dh.  We are nearing the end of our homestudy, over panel date is in March.

I hope motherhood is all you could wish for and more.

Best wishes
Deelee & DH


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Congratulations ritzi such wonderful wonderful news.

LET THE FUN COMMENCE    

Love and best wishes to you all

HHH


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hello all  

haven't been on for a few days sorry - the usual post-intro bug hit and we've been poorly   

now feeling better though and enjoying every minute with the boys  

they are good sleepers (usually   ) good eaters (tonights lasagne refusal being an exception  ) so we are very grateful for the respite those things bring us - otherwise they are on the go go go!!!!!

SW say to stay close to home for the first few weeks - but we are already realising this will not work for us. Dizzy and Scoop are used to being out and about - 1 FC was childminder too, other busy mum of other BC - and so for them half-hour in the house is enough   long walks to the park are becoming a daily event. tomorrow we are pondering a swim  

so that is us - i've just done the ironing - took 3 hours for the weeks clothes    and i didn't even do vests or babygros  

ritz


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Ritzi

Congratulation on Dizzy and Scoop, glad that everything is going well for you all, you must be so proud of them, I can imagine how it feels to finally be a mum - well done.

We going to panel on Monday evening to hopefully be approved, I'm getting excited now, I will let you know how we get on.


crazybabe


----------

